# Photoshop filter



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Some people will call this effect cheesy because it's so easily applied using Photoshop.
Picture

But I believe the picture is a good example of how one can alter the images of their tank to see it in a different, new way.

--Nikolay


----------

